# Picked up my bear skin rug



## AndrewOSpencer (Jun 18, 2013)

Saturday morning I was reunited with my bear. It's always nerve racking, waiting to see what the artist has done with your hard fought for trophy. I feel disconnected, like the hunt truly isnât finished, until I get my animals back. I miss them even more if Iâve finished eating the critter being mounted, and with my bear, thatâs the case. We cooked the last of the bear at my menâs bible study class, so Iâve been anxiously awaiting this morningâs visit to Evelyn at Billington Ranch Taxidermy.

I discovered her through an exhaustive internet search of Texas taxidermists with experience mounting bears. I ran across her website http://www.billingtonranchtaxidermy.com/. I recognized her name from this article, which I highly suggest you take a look at if you want to do your own European mounts: http://www.hidetanning.net/SkullCleaning.html

Iâm really happy with the detail around the eyes and nose, and her ability to work around some pretty severe scars the old boy earned through battling other bears on Prince of Wales Island.








A bear we got in California came back with much rougher fur, this bear was smooth and soft and it took about 2 seconds for my boys to jump on it. If you need a bear done, I highly recommend Billington Ranch Taxidermy. 


Here's the hunt story if you are interested: http://wp.me/p3bCKM-4H


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

That looks great


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice looking rug. I'm glad to see it without a snarl.


----------



## AndrewOSpencer (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks yall. Fishhead, it wasn't snarling when I got it. Had it been about to eat me, then I would have mounted it as such.


----------

